# Best Not-Coaching Coach?



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Guys, who do you think is the best coach who is currently not coaching?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

john wooden


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> john wooden


what he said, and Bob Knight


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If Wooden wasn't 98 years old I'd say Wooden...

If anyone says a coach other than Bob Knight...they've never watched college basketball in their life.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

It's interesting that college basketball coaches seem to find jobs in a hurry whereas some college football coaches are out of the game for a year or even two before getting back on the field.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wooden could be 110 and still be as sharp/sharper than anyone coaching right now


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I went to a speech of John Wooden's once. The man was like 94 or something. He spoke for a good length from memory one of the best speeches I've heard. I got to meet him after and get a signed ball. Its one of my most prized possessions and a great memory. The man truly is amazing.

So John Wooden, Bobby Knight, Nolan Richardson (is he coaching in Mexico?), Eddie Sutton (Cmon you call that coaching)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I went to a speech of John Wooden's once. The man was like 94 or something. He spoke for a good length from memory one of the best speeches I've heard. I got to meet him after and get a signed ball. Its one of my most prized possessions and a great memory. The man truly is amazing.
> 
> So John Wooden, Bobby Knight, Nolan Richardson (is he coaching in Mexico?), Eddie Sutton (Cmon you call that coaching)


I have been meaning to get to a speech of his. Hopefully I can make one before he passes. His pyramid to success is something I have taped up in my room.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I have been meaning to get to a speech of his. Hopefully I can make one before he passes. His pyramid to success is something I have taped up in my room.


It was pretty cool how we got to go to it. My high school basketball coach and Dale Brown (former LSU Basketball coach) knew each other pretty well. When the Final Four was in New Orleans when Syracuse and Kansas played there was an event that featured John Wooden in the city. Dale Brown and John Wooden are tight, and Dale told my coach that if he could round up a few of his players to help set up the chairs and tables at the event and take them down, we could stay in the back and watch. We ended up going and not even having to set up. Then to top things off one of the state senators didnt show up and he had a front row table and we got to sit at it so it wouldnt look empty. Then...you had to pay to get these really expensive special basketballs made for autographs, but I saw this guy who was guarding them and went over to him. I started spinning a ball on my finger and asked if he knew how to do it. Then while I was showing him, and the his ball was bouncing all over the place my friends went and took a few balls and we got Wooden to sign them for us. He was sharp as a tack and so patient while he talked to each guy and gave autographs for about an hour. 

/end thread highjack


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Dean Smith anybody?

Of course, Wooden and Night are on the list too.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Bobby Knight hands down.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The Jopker said:


> Dean Smith anybody?


Who???? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Who???? :biggrin:


Is he still alive? :thinking2:


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

He's two decades younger the Wooden and is only behind Knight in all time wins. Plus he coached the greatest player ever and did very well against his major rival. No cloud over his head like Wooden and no incidents like Knight.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The Jopker said:


> No cloud over his head like Wooden...


Stop getting your facts from Blue Chips and jealous UCLA-haters. :rofl2:

And ya, he coached the greatest NBA player. We're talking college though.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

TM said:


> Stop getting your facts from Blue Chips and jealous UCLA-haters. :rofl2:
> 
> And ya, he coached the greatest NBA player. We're talking college though.


That comment was more in support of Smith than against Wooden, although nobody can deny a cloud over the situation (including probation, albeit after he left). I like Wooden and would rank him second after Smith, with Knight in third.

Doesn't he deserve some credit for the careers of his players? I would certainly give Wooden some credit for Lew and Walton and Knight for Isiah.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wooden behind Smith??? Absolutely not.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Care to provide any reasoning? Let me guess you're going to tell me you have K ranked ahead of Smith too. (Full disclosure: I have him ranked just about Lowe.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

7 national championships

I'm just going to ignore you're K comment. That's quite possiblty my biggest college bvasketball pet peave - when a UNC fan starts talking to me about something that has absolutely nothing to do with Duke, then someone brings up something related to the Duke-UNC rivalry. I am a Duke fan, yes, but taking a small bias to the extreme (Duke > anything) isn't my thing.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

That's a perfectly good argument I can respect.

However, a topic such as this would presumably include K in some capacity so I wouldn't say it was completely unrelated. Besides it's hard to take a statement like that seriously with your avatar.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Jopker said:


> That's a perfectly good argument I can respect.
> 
> However, a topic such as this would presumably include K in some capacity so I wouldn't say it was completely unrelated. Besides it's hard to take a statement like that seriously with your avatar.


Well your mistaken because TM is one of the more level headed guys when it comes to discussing his favorite teams. He will tell you what he see's when it comes to Duke and it's through non-homer glasses. 


He isn't saying Dean Smith doesn't deserve mention but if you think he deserves it over Wooden or Knight than you sir need to take off your baby blue glasses.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM usually picks Duke to lose. I'm 100x the homer he is. Besides he couldn't have coach K ranked ahead of anybody since this thread is based solely on *coaches that don't coach any more.*


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Aw, come on. My picture is amazing. Shoot, I'd have this if I were a Tarheel fan! Besides, I'm a muppets fan from way back. :biggrin:

And for the record, it's...

1. John Wooden
2a. Dean Smith
2b. Bobby Knight
4. Denny Crum
5. Nolan Richardson
6. Jerry Tarkanian

I'd take Morgan Wooten to coach a college team too, even though he was only HS.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah but are we taking into account what they could do if they were coaching right now? If so I think Wooden has let the game pass him up quite a lot. He's no doubt the GOAT but I doubt he could get it done right now.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

When this post was made I thought the question had to do with who was the best-coach without a job that could still coach...Bobby said that he hasn't ruled out coming back...that's why I gave my statement that he was hands down the best-coaching non-coach.

Dean Smith falls into the Wooden category...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

by not letting his dudes dunk? read a wooden book and see what he says about change, specifically change within basketball and how he reacted.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> by not letting his dudes dunk? read a wooden book and see what he says about change, specifically change within basketball and how he reacted.


Who said anything about dunking. I doubt Wooden could handle modern recruiting, media, or the rigors of a season at his age. Not wanting a player to dunk would only be a small factor. What top recruits do you think would want to play for Wooden when he wouldn't let them showcase the full array of skills necessary for NBA exposure. He's just old...and you can read my posts on the previous page to see how much respect I have for the man, but the edge clearly goes to Bobby Knight who just stopped coaching like 4 weeks ago...


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Well your mistaken because TM is one of the more level headed guys when it comes to discussing his favorite teams. He will tell you what he see's when it comes to Duke and it's through non-homer glasses.
> 
> 
> He isn't saying Dean Smith doesn't deserve mention but if you think he deserves it over Wooden or Knight than you sir need to take off your baby blue glasses.


I didn't question his basketball judgment. I pointed how the hypocrisy in criticizing me for taking a small jab at him.

I'll cede that Wooden probably ranks over Smith (although if I had to pick a coach he would be my choice). However, I wouldn't rank Knight ahead of Smith.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no hypcrisy. that's a funny picture no matter what team you're a fan of.

i obviously don't really know what the point of this thread is, so i'm just spewing all sorts of nonsense in an effort to generate conversation. :laugh: i mean, 97 year olds generally need a nap after fixing and eating breakfast. like he's going to be able to coach a 2 hour basketball game. he looks tired after watching a two hour UCLA game every time i see him shown on television... Dean Smith has had seveal health issues just in the last few years, hasn't he? i know he was either sick or hospitalized just this past month with something.

Steve Lavin anyone?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm continually surprised that either Lavin doesn't want to get back into coaching, or he is not getting a good opportunity to do so. His final season at UCLA aside, he was phenomenal out there with something like 6 consecutive seasons going to the Sweet 16.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

^^ You can tell it hurts him to do the games of UCLA. Every time he mentions UCLA or the atmosphere you can just tell he wishes it was him.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

What, no one's mentioned Digger Phelps? :thinking2::rofl2:


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

You can't see that, knowing you're a Duke fan, that might be seen as poking fun? (Although it's light hearted and certainly doesn't offend anyone. I just doubt you'd see any Scheyerfaces from Duke fans. Way too much has been made of this already.)

I believe Dean had a hip problem and that he's doing better now. Was the original question who was the best coach that isn't coaching or what coach that isn't coaching the most capable of being a successful coach now?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think the question was, if there was a coach that could still coach but doesn't coach, pick one. At least it's something to that effect.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The Jopker said:


> You can't see that, knowing you're a Duke fan, that might be seen as poking fun? (Although it's light hearted and certainly doesn't offend anyone. I just doubt you'd see any Scheyerfaces from Duke fans. Way too much has been made of this already.)


Like the 20+ page thread of the Scheyer faces. Ya, I already wasted an entire evening looking through those. :biggrin: Some clever ones for sure. Don't get your undies in a knot. It's all in good fun. I didn't insult his mother or anything.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually I didn't haven't seen that thread around. I wasn't upset or offended or anything. I was just telling you to now call me out for something you also participate in.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

not quite, but ok

be ready to waste your entire evening...

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=174&f=2580&t=23346&p=41&sto=pagestart#s=174&f=2580&t=23346


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Turtle Sports Report? That's odd.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i can not believe no one mention Larry Brown.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> What, no one's mentioned Digger Phelps? :thinking2::rofl2:


Digger was money against the top 10 teams in South Bend. But your right if he was mentioned than that person is crazy. Good coach but not great coach.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Digger was money against the top 10 teams in South Bend. But your right if he was mentioned than that person is crazy. Good coach but not great coach.


I knew you'd see that eventually. :whistling:

John Thompson was a great coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I knew you'd see that eventually. :whistling:
> 
> John Thompson was a great coach.


:rofl2:


But I agree Thompson was a good coach, BTW whatever happened to that G-Town homer?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Haha, BlueBaron that may have been the quote of the year about Digger...

I think Steve Lavin loves his job too much as an analyst to consider going back into coaching.

bball223, yah I don't know where G'town07 is...I think he realized that the Hoyas were just good this year and not great like last year.


----------



## Lieberman (Jan 3, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> I have been meaning to get to a speech of his. Hopefully I can make one before he passes. His pyramid to success is something I have taped up in my room.


Why? It's a blatant ripoff of Abraham Maslow's Hierachy of Needs.


----------



## Lieberman (Jan 3, 2008)

The Jopker said:


> He's two decades younger the Wooden and is only behind Knight in all time wins. Plus he coached the greatest player ever and did very well against his major rival. No cloud over his head like Wooden and no incidents like Knight.


And Knight took him down in an NCAA title game. But I do like your mentioning Wooden's crooked program. This was back in the time when the NCAA only went after the small potatoes programs. It took the L.A. Times to expose UCLA and Sam Gilbert. Gilbert being the booster who paid for player's girlfriends' abortions. When he finally responded to allegations Wooden said "I may have trusted too much."
Weak.


----------



## Lieberman (Jan 3, 2008)

Is someone serious suggesting Wooden at this point in time? The guy is in pretty grave health. UCLA has asked that fans don't come up and ask for autographs at home games because he can't take the aggravation.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

read the whole thread :|


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Lieberman said:


> And Knight took him down in an NCAA title game. But I do like your mentioning Wooden's crooked program. This was back in the time when the NCAA only went after the small potatoes programs. It took the L.A. Times to expose UCLA and Sam Gilbert. Gilbert being the booster who paid for player's girlfriends' abortions. When he finally responded to allegations Wooden said "I may have trusted too much."
> Weak.


I was talking about a different rival (K). You can argue that Knight won more games and championships but Smith coached in the tougher conference and did it in less time. Knight, having coached more recently, might have an advantage but he didn't approach the same level of success at Texas Tech that he had at Indiana. The distinction is more stylistic than anything and really isn't a wrong answer.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The Jopker said:


> You can argue that Knight won more games and championships but Smith coached in the tougher conference.


Okay, I'll give you that the ACC owns the Big 10 of recent...mainly since the challenge started...

However, you can't say the ACC was better than the Big 10 in the late 70's, 80's and most of the 90's...The Big 10 was a lot better in that day...mainly because we held the best team in the nation for a long time in the Hoosiers.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

And if C-Webb could count, Dean would've never beaten Michigan in '93...


----------

